

Arms deal sets limits on cyber technologies - throwaway_yy2Di
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/d4653c82-641d-11e3-98e2-00144feabdc0.html

======
throwaway_yy2Di
_" Of particular concern for western spymasters is the notion that
technologies may end up in the hands of terrorist groups or hostile
organisations and be used to thwart western surveillance operations or mount
cyber attacks."_

